# I need a Rear Derailleur Long Cage Silver



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm looking for this or something similar:










Amazon says unavailable, and the Crampy website doesn't show anything like this (as far as I can tell).

Briefly, I put a "sub-compact" crank on my old (1987 or 1988) Bianchi, and found my current short derailleur cage isn't able to cope with the gear range (which is what one would have with a triple crank). For mainly aesthetic reasons, I want to stay with a Campagnolo derailleur. (Alternatively, is it possible to modify the old derailleur with a replacement cage?)


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

What vintage shifters and #speeds are we talking about? Kind of important 

Current Athena long cage may work. Pull ratio is the same since about 1999. 

May have to resort to ebay as the dealers I looked at only had black.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

*What setup do you have now*, cassette teeth and chainring sizes? I'm surprised it won't work already.


What problem are you having? 


~~~~



bikerjulio said:


> What vintage shifters and #speeds are we talking about? Kind of important
> 
> Current Athena long cage may work. Pull ratio is the same since about 1999.
> 
> May have to resort to ebay as the dealers I looked at only had black.


The first two sources I found show that Campagnolo 11 (Athena triple), 10, 9, and 8 all have different cable pull measurements. So I don't think it would work, the older shifters would pull too much cable per shift.

This actually surprised me. I assumed at least 8,9, and 10 would be compatible.

Sources:
Wiki cable pull

Art's Cyclery cable pull


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It's nothing to do with cable pull - it's to do with the RD ratio which is the same from 10 spd to 11 spd at 1.5:1. 

If OP is in the 8 or 9 speed era, then he needs a compatible RD which will have a 1.4:1 ratio. And a current RD will not work. In that case it's going to have to be the ebay route.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> What vintage shifters and #speeds are we talking about? Kind of important


Same year as the bike  (I got it in Feb 1988, but I think it might be 1987). These are friction shifters, so I guess I assumed the number of speeds wasn't directly relevant. The original freewheel had six. It now has one with seven, the largest of which I believe to be 24T. The original crank was 53/47. The new one is 47/30). I have to choose between the chain sagging or not being able to access all the gearing (which I can live with, but since I let my kid ride it, I want it to work properly).


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I prefer not to *ass*ume 

Actually, having friction shifters takes away the issue of indexed cable pull.

So, I'd think any long cage Campy RD you can find would work.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry, I just assumed it was a standard priapic internet post.

So, back to the initial question ...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

To which there may be more than one answer.

There's this new thing called the information superhighway Campagnolo Comp Triple 10 Speed Rear Mech Derailleur Long Cage Silver | eBay


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link and all the attitude.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Will taking 3-4 links out of the chain work? I would think shrinking up the big ring like you did might give you a little wiggle room to do that.

If you're not wedded to Campy, look for a Shimano 600 / 105 or something similar.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

hfc said:


> Will taking 3-4 links out of the chain work? I would think shrinking up the big ring like you did might give you a little wiggle room to do that.
> 
> If you're not wedded to Campy, look for a Shimano 600 / 105 or something similar.


Right now I have taken out the links and the slack, but if someone accidentally shifts to the large front chainring and any of the three largest cogs in the freewheel, it is going to get really ugly.

Yeah, I think I might have to go with a different manufacturer. This bike frankly isn't worth putting in a $300 to $500 Ebay NOS crampy.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Will taking 3-4 links out of the chain work? I would think shrinking up the big ring like you did might give you a little wiggle room to do that.

If you're not wedded to Campy, look for a Shimano 600 / 105 or something similar.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

hfc said:


> Will taking 3-4 links out of the chain work?


I did. (I can't take any more out.)



> I would think shrinking up the big ring like you did might give you a little wiggle room to do that.


That's what I thought, too. Then I did the experiment. Oops. At least I saved all the original parts.



> If you're not wedded to Campy, look for a Shimano 600 / 105 or something similar.


Yeah, I think I might have to go with a different manufacturer, like Shimano. This bike frankly isn't worth putting in a $300 to $500 Ebay NOS crampy. If it wasn't a Campy part to begin with, I probably wouldn't care (I replaced the Modolo crank, stem and bars without getting too suicidal.)


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

OK, I gave up and got this from Nashbar for $30:


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Don't do it. Look for a long cage. I might even have something at home. I'll look when I get home.


----------

